# Shark Fishing tonight! Who's in???



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Somewhere between Navarre and Pensacola. Think there is 4 right now


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Damn I'd all over that but had foot surgery Wed and can barely walk.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

We will put you in a big beach cart and bring you down


----------



## Spinner (Aug 11, 2013)

E.J. Are You with Ugly tonight?

I'm coming down but my leave time got all foiled and i'm not positive what time i'm leaving.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

And you Spinner! And I Just got a call from Pompano Joe and it looks like he will also be joining us. And Splittine I am pretty sure we could carry you in a recliner down to the beach if you want to join! Probably not what the doc ordered so get well soon so you can join us. UGLY


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Haha thanks guys. I should be able to walk normal next week. Ill catch up with y'all next time. Post up a report.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: Saturday in the Pensacola bay right on the corner of NAS Pier that sticks out in the water, about 300 feet from that corner, I was in SHARK heaven, caught a hard tail and put it on the hook, it was on! the shark broke my hook, then Put in heavy weight hook, pull up a 5ft black tip. After three catches and releases, it was time for a break. :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm in. Got a new set up I want to break in. 
Where are we meeting?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Nathan & Taylor & I are probably in! Anyone know the surf conditions for tonight??


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> Nathan & Taylor & I are probably in! Anyone know the surf conditions for tonight??


 
http://www.surf-forecast.com/breaks/Pensacolabeach/forecasts/latest/six_day

there ya go.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Ugly 1 said:


> And I Just got a call from Pompano Joe and it looks like he will also be joining us. UGLY


Thanks Ugly...Nick and I plan to be there. I'll bring that 9/0 combo I have for sale if anyone's looking. Thanks for the invite guys!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> Thanks Ugly...Nick and I plan to be there. I'll bring that 9/0 combo I have for sale if anyone's looking. Thanks for the invite guys!


I will be out there tonight, and guess what! I finally have your money:thumbup:


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll be somewhere out there in the am. I've got a score to settle with some Pompano. Good luck on the shark haul! Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Nathan & Taylor & I are probably in! Anyone know the surf conditions for tonight??


I got 3 nice ladies and 3 fresh mullet that must way 3lbs each! Had a ray last night but that sucker got off!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Id be out there but no gas. good luck yall.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

where are you guys meeting? im headed to navarre in a few


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Would love to come out and watch/learn, where can I meet/find you guys? I can PM someone my ph# if you like. I have a couple things for Joe anyway.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm in. What time you guys getting there?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

right around 6:00


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

*Absolutely*



startzc said:


> Would love to come out and watch/learn, where can I meet/find you guys? I can PM someone my ph# if you like. I have a couple things for Joe anyway.


Feel free to text me or call 423-895-2496


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

im in!!!

where we meeting? have to know asap!!


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Tom Thumb across from Navarre Pier.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

not gonna be there by 6. where yall fishing at?


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm running behind myself!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Ugly should be there and ill meet up after I help get the little one to bed. Shouldn't be more the. 45 mins


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Hitching a ride in with Forever, hope to tear some sharks up with yall tonight!


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

was going to head out myself on the east coast but the rain pushed through. been hooking tarpon and sharks. have a good night. :thumbup:


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Can't find anyone on the beach


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

zyo said:


> was going to head out myself on the east coast but the rain pushed through. been hooking tarpon and sharks. have a good night. :thumbup:


Thanks man! Your posts are great, hopefully ours will stand up to yours! 

And @cant git enough, ugly is there, east side of the pier parking lot, look for his truck, he may be out kayaking or on the pier though.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Found em. Thanks


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

How is the water/ weeds? 

Good luck! I am hoping to go tomorrow morning and by next weekend I will finally have a decent set up. Got a 9/0.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

No weeds! Waves are less then 1' and FISSSSHHH ON RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

54" blacktip landed!


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice! Catch em up!


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

I would have been there but battled fish from 6am till 5pm. Snagged my first ray with my new snatch hook then lost them both to a 6-7 foot bull.


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Fish on.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















See you folks time!
Good to meet you Joe, if you haven't sold that rod in a couple of weeks I'll definitely buy it.

Cheers!
Eric


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Was a great night! We must have had a dozen short runs!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm going again if anyone would like to join


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

I wish, gotta take care of the girlfriend tonight. 
Fish on!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Cancel on my end fellas. Wife needs some attention once in awhile. She just reminded me.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

we stayed out till this morning. not even a run... on a side note, current picked up to the west and is moving all the grass out of pensacola. hopefully the same is going on the FWB and we can get back to catching big bulls!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

we just need better baits!



P.S. I speared a pretty big ray, enough to make at least 4 of my size baits and Don let it go.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

I would be up for a day just going out and hunting rays just so we have enough bait for next time. These mullet heads and Bonita just ain't cutting it. I saw five today out snorkeling 200 yards out from Portifino but didn't have a spear. 

I see dozens off Sikes in the evening, big two foot wide ones splashing around and easy targets moving slow on the surface. I might have to take my paddleboard out there one night and I could probably score a few.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Loruna said:


> I would be up for a day just going out and hunting rays just so we have enough bait for next time. These mullet heads and Bonita just ain't cutting it. I saw five today out snorkeling 200 yards out from Portifino but didn't have a spear.
> 
> I see dozens off Sikes in the evening, big two foot wide ones splashing around and easy targets moving slow on the surface. I might have to take my paddleboard out there one night and I could probably score a few.


at sikes are they round rays or cownose? somebody needs to do a ray run. it seems like everyone waits till the last minute and are running around trying to find rays and the only way to do it is for me to go spear some the day before. even then i can't get enough for everyone to use for a whole night much less all weekend.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> we just need better baits!
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I speared a pretty big ray, enough to make at least 4 of my size baits and Don let it go.


 Have you ever looked into the big cute puppy dog eyes of a stingray??? I just could not see putting that ray out for bait! It was so cute and in the 3.5 seconds it was in my yak we really bonded! Im glad you didn't hear me yelling swim little ray be free and swim away little ray! :whistling: UGLY


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Ugly i should be off a couple days this week i will let you know when and i can go out with you to try and score a few


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> Have you ever looked into the big cute puppy dog eyes of a stingray??? I just could not see putting that ray out for bait! It was so cute and in the 3.5 seconds it was in my yak we really bonded! Im glad you didn't hear me yelling swim little ray be free and swim away little ray! :whistling: UGLY


and thats why i threw the kayak at you...


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> at sikes are they round rays or cownose? somebody needs to do a ray run. it seems like everyone waits till the last minute and are running around trying to find rays and the only way to do it is for me to go spear some the day before. even then i can't get enough for everyone to use for a whole night much less all weekend.


Probably not blunt nose since they were seen swimming near the surface in pairs of two and splashing around. The profile did not look like a cow nose or devil ray. but since it was at night and looking down 50 feet off the bridge I can't be sure. Only way to know is take a paddle board or kayak out there at night to get a closer look. Don't want to snag a protected ray.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i will be out a couple times during the week to see if i cant get a few in the freezer.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm a gigger and see a boat load on almost every trip...I plan on going out again monday night. If someone wanted to meet me tue am around FWB I think I could stick a cooler or 2 full...The last few trips in one spot has 10-40 little 5-6" rays...not sure if yall want them that small..


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

drifterfisher said:


> I'm a gigger and see a boat load on almost every trip...I plan on going out again monday night. If someone wanted to meet me tue am around FWB I think I could stick a cooler or 2 full...The last few trips in one spot has 10-40 little 5-6" rays...not sure if yall want them that small..



that would be cool. were looking for 10" or bigger though! if you get any that size i can have my wife meet you with a cooler. :thumbsup:

these are ideal sizes


but this works too


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

PM me your numbers, I'll call the night I go out so you can be expecting the AM call.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for the offer, let me know when you are going out and I can help pay for gas. I'm hungry for Flounder and the rays will be a bonus.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I just ate a blackened flounder filet that was bigger than the flat iron I cooked it on...yum yum!


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Hell yeah drifter that was a good night out.
I ended up making flounder tacos and quesadillas.









Yum!











And something for the sharks tonight...


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Sykes has been chock-full of rays recently. Caught 3 the other day on cut bait, used one for bait that night and lost a bruiser of a shark, other 2 are in my freezer. And I have seen a school for 40+ cownose near the surface 2/3 of my last few trips there.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Sykes has been chock-full of rays recently. Caught 3 the other day on cut bait, used one for bait that night and lost a bruiser of a shark, other 2 are in my freezer. And I have seen a school for 40+ cownose near the surface 2/3 of my last few trips there.


Why don't you tell everyone why you lost that shark Nathan? Haha. I bet you're gonna check all your sleeves at least a dozen times before you let your rig touch the water from now on.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

If you make your leaders right your sleeves can fail and it wont matter I will show you guys next time I see you. That double 1/2 should cinch down with pressure even without the sleeve. I fortunately have not had a sleeve fail to test the knot but I trust the Oldtimer that showed me how to rig it! UGLY


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> If you make your leaders right your sleeves can fail and it wont matter I will show you guys next time I see you. UGLY


Sounds good Ugly. I think I may have somewhat of an idea of how that'd work but I'd love to learn.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> If you make your leaders right your sleeves can fail and it wont matter I will show you guys next time I see you. That double 1/2 should cinch down with pressure even without the sleeve. I fortunately have not had a sleeve fail to test the knot but I trust the Oldtimer that showed me how to rig it! UGLY


That's bad ass! And the sleeve failed because of corrosion,:whistling:


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

*leader safety knot*

Do the same knot on the hook end!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> Do the same knot on the hook end!


:notworthy::thumbsup:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> That's bad ass! And the sleeve failed because of corrosion,:whistling:


I dont normally use a leader more than 3 times. corrosion is a bitch in the gulf!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

have to break this baby in right. whos in this next weekend?


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

I should be and i have a few friends that are supposed to head out with me also. Lets set it up for Saturday.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i'll work on getting rays friday evening. bringing both 9's the 12 and the 80W. so Hannah and I will have a good spread. 

we might even fish destin.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

didn't get anything this weekend. besides some bait fish (spanish, ladies, blues and jacks). I'll be fishing destin this weekend. can't go too far. on a budget this month. 

i just tested some leaders with 40-50lb of drag and i could almost squat all the way to the ground while holding on.. .haha.


----------



## KeithD (Oct 6, 2013)

I believe i hooked into a shark this evening in navarre. Whatever it was it bit through two steel leaders rated @ 63lbs. I was using a 14" lady fish cast about 40' off the shore.


----------

